# The Suffolk Villages Bike Ride Sunday 27th June 2010



## OliverAmoros (19 Mar 2010)

This thread was for the 2010 ride.
Please visit the website for details of the latest ride:

www.stowlions.org.uk/*bikeride*


----------



## OliverAmoros (19 Mar 2010)

This thread was for the 2010 ride.
Please visit the website for details of the latest ride:

[url="http://www.stowlions.org.uk/bikeride"]www.stowlions.org.uk/*bikeride*[/url]


----------



## xpc316e (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks for posting this; it looks to be right up my street.


----------



## earth (20 Mar 2010)

I grew up in Stowmarket.

I noticed there is an entry fee but refreshments are on sale. You mean they don't come with the entry? Presumably you don't need to get sponsorship. Are you doing the Suffolk Sunrise as well?


----------



## OliverAmoros (22 Mar 2010)

xpc316e said:


> Thanks for posting this; it looks to be right up my street.



Great! Which distance you are going for?

Oli


----------



## OliverAmoros (22 Mar 2010)

earth said:


> I noticed there is an entry fee but refreshments are on sale. You mean they don't come with the entry? Presumably you don't need to get sponsorship. Are you doing the Suffolk Sunrise as well?



There is an entry fee but you don't HAVE to raise extra cash although a sponsorship form is provided if you want to.

Last year some of the marshal points we're giving out free squash/water to riders but there was a cafe back at the start/finish selling hot and cold food etc. Fair enough I think - it is a fundraiser afterall  
I'm also told that free bananas will be on offer at half way on the 2 longer rides this year.

No we're not doing the sunrise but ARE doing the London2Brighton too.
I think the 'Villages' ride will be good this year. It's run by Stow Lions volunteers and they're getting better at organising it.

See you there?

Oli


----------



## OliverAmoros (27 Mar 2010)

Hi all.

There is now a new (and improved) entry form available to download from the Lions website:

http://www.stowlions.org.uk/bikeride

Cheers
Oli


----------



## OliverAmoros (30 Mar 2010)

xpc316e said:


> Thanks for posting this; it looks to be right up my street.



I have just noticed on your profile page that you ride a recumbent. Would you be using it for this ride? It would be great to see some interesting bikes on the day!


----------



## OliverAmoros (27 Apr 2010)

2 months to go till the big day! 27th June...


----------



## Mike! (16 May 2010)

Might well be interested in this one, about 6 weeks to go and i've only just started riding again.....


----------



## OliverAmoros (16 May 2010)

Mike! said:


> Might well be interested in this one, about 6 weeks to go and i've only just started riding again.....



Haha! Well that should be enough time to get limbered up. There's always the 45k if you didn't fancy the 75k!


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (16 May 2010)

My wife has signed up to do this one with me. It'll be her longest ride ever and the first since last July! Hopefully the weather will be better that the Suffolk Sunrise, 6:15 in the car park at Woodbridge FC in the rain and I was not a happy man!


----------



## OliverAmoros (17 May 2010)

Weather was perfect last year so fingers crossed eh? We're doing the L2B the week before so that should suffice for training :/


----------



## OliverAmoros (25 May 2010)

*Closing date for entry 21st June 2010!*

For all those interested in doing this years ride the closing date for entry is just 3 weeks away! You can download an entry form here.


----------



## Big A (27 May 2010)

Hi,

when is the route made available? Wouldn't mind signing up for this.


----------



## OliverAmoros (28 May 2010)

Big A said:


> Hi,
> 
> when is the route made available? Wouldn't mind signing up for this.



Hi. All three routes are way-marked and have regular marshal points but you do also get a map for the route you're doing when you arrive on the day if you want it.

That said, I think there is a map of one of the routes on the Stow Lions site. Best place for updates on the ride is the FaceBook page (link in my signature)


----------



## Big A (30 May 2010)

OliverAmoros said:


> Hi. All three routes are way-marked and have regular marshal points but you do also get a map for the route you're doing when you arrive on the day if you want it.
> 
> That said, I think there is a map of one of the routes on the Stow Lions site. Best place for updates on the ride is the FaceBook page (link in my signature)



cool, thanks. I've just plugged those routes into my GPS and both appear to be 75K. I'll be doing the 45K but would really like to get the route before the day so that i can stick it in the garmin.

Roll on the 27th!!


----------



## OliverAmoros (3 Jun 2010)

Big A said:


> cool, thanks. I've just plugged those routes into my GPS and both appear to be 75K. I'll be doing the 45K but would really like to get the route before the day so that i can stick it in the garmin.
> 
> Roll on the 27th!!



Maps of all three routes are available on request from the organisers, Lions of Stowmarket - for those that want a copy prior to the event:

Email: bikeride@stowlions.org.uk
Tel: 0845 8335114 (Brian Rowson)


----------



## OliverAmoros (10 Jun 2010)

As has been posted in the L2B thread.... Here are some essentials for this ride. Especially for those doing th3 75Km route!:

Bike (ha ha)
Suncream (hopefully)
Waterproof top (just in case)
Padded shorts
Tyre levers
Spare tube
Fluids (2 bottles)
Helmet
Gloves
Phone
Wallet
Camera (the organisers are appealing for people to send in their photos of the ride)
Food?


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (11 Jun 2010)

OliverAmoros said:


> Weather was perfect last year so fingers crossed eh? We're doing the L2B the week before so that should suffice for training :/




Good luck in the queues for the Ditchling Beacon


----------



## OliverAmoros (13 Jun 2010)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> Good luck in the queues for the Ditchling Beacon



No Way, I'm taking a hooter...
"Get out the way or get mowed down!!!"


----------



## OliverAmoros (13 Jun 2010)

BTW... Just 2 WEEKS to go until this ride!! Still time to entry forms in if you're up for it!


----------



## style over speed (15 Jun 2010)

Are there any good pubs for lunch on the short ride?


----------



## OliverAmoros (15 Jun 2010)

style over speed said:


> Are there any good pubs for lunch on the short ride?



Good question!! I didn't know so had to get this answer shipped in ...

"The answer is that there is food and drink at HQ and there is a good pub in Bacton.You would have to carry straight on instead of turning left to Earls Green,(about half way round),carry on about three quarters of a mile to The Bull and then re-join your route. Otherwise there is a pub near Elmswell station after you finish the ride"

Hope that helps! I'll be doing the 45k route which I think will pass one of these!

Oli


----------



## OliverAmoros (19 Jun 2010)

*Late entrants for the ride can register on the day for £15... raising money for the Heart Foundation, Cancer Trust and Lions Charities... Just turn up!*


Get all the info here:
http://www.facebook.com/SuffolkVillagesCharityBikeRide


----------



## OliverAmoros (24 Jun 2010)

Here are the start times for riders who are registering on Sunday - Recommend you arrive 30mins early to get signed in!!!
75k = blue 8:30-9:30
45k = red 9:30-10:30
25k = green 10:30-11:30
See you there!


----------



## OliverAmoros (28 Jun 2010)

Thanks to all riders this year. The day was great with record numbers turning out!

There's some photos up on the facebook page here... www.facebook.com/SuffolkVillagesCharityBikeRide


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (28 Jun 2010)

What a great day.

Drove up from the south coast after reading this post to enter with my wife (it's her longest ever ride and first for over a year). We had an excellent time. The signposting was the best I've seen on any ride on the UK and there were marshalls at any point where it either crossed a road with traffic or you may have gone the wrong way. Having said that the organisers must have found some of the quietest roads in Suffolk and combined them with beautiful countryside and lovely little villages. The whole atmosphere was very friendly and nobody that we passed or who passed us failed to say hello. If I had one minor criticism it would be that we couln't find the start, there was no actual address to put in the satnav but luckily we followed someone else with a bike rack on top of their car.

If it's on we'll certainly be back again next year; could you please arrange for similar weather.

BTW my wife completed the 75k but is suffering for it today....


----------



## OliverAmoros (30 Jun 2010)

Tremendous DustBowlRefugee! So glad you had a good time. And very well done to your wife! That's about 46/8miles??

We smashed last years number of riders and looks like we'll smash the sponsorship too!

Sorry you had trouble getting there. The address is published in various places but if you didn't register beforehand and get an entry pack then they could certainly be missed. Noted!

If you're on Facebook please join the Official page here. It's been really active in the run up to the ride and is a good way to get the info and updates (the post code is also on there 

Yes! It's an annual ride and is already being planned for next year so you've got plenty of time to train and beat your time.

I will pass your kind comments and feedback on to the main organisers Lions Club of Stowmarket but feel free to do so yourself too. They're mostly retired volunteers and spend absolute untold hours planning and organising these events!

The weather was good wasn't it!


----------



## Canardly (30 Jun 2010)

Sorry missed this maybe next year


----------



## OliverAmoros (10 Aug 2010)

Thanks to all those who rode and raised this year. 

This ride has so far raised over £6000 pounds for the Lions and featured Charities, British Heart Foundation and Anthony Nolan Trust... and the sponsorship is still coming in!

Check out the FaceBook page for updates and details of next years ride.


----------

